# Adobe Lightroom CC 8.0 Released with EOS-R Support



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2018)

All the Adobe photo editing software, Photoshop, Lightroom, etc now support the EOS-R plus a lot of other improvements.

Adobe LR 8.0 (Lightroom Queen Website)


----------



## Viggo (Oct 16, 2018)

I thought they had stopped supporting Lr Classic?


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 16, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I thought they had stopped supporting Lr Classic?



They have read the first page of the article.


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> All the Adobe photo editing software, Photoshop, Lightroom, etc now support the EOS-R plus a lot of other improvements.
> 
> Adobe LR 8.0 (Lightroom Queen Website)



The has also been a major update to Photoshop CC (now version 20) with several new features added.

https://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/features.html?mv=product&mv2=accc#!


----------



## Viggo (Oct 16, 2018)

bitm2007 said:


> They have read the first page of the article.


Ah, bummer, I guess it’s DNG convertion for me then...


----------



## LDS (Oct 16, 2018)

It's interesting that while they earn more, they even try to work less, dropping support for operating systems still supported by the vendor - Windows 7 still runs on 42% Windows machines, according to Netmarketshare. It is true they may think those are low-end machines, but that's not fully true - since many users weren't happy to migrate to Windows 10, especially for the lack of control. The latest update had to be retired for a while because it could delete users files due to a bug not caught.Then it crashed with HP keyboards drivers. Some people prefer to avoid such risks, and work on a stable system.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 16, 2018)

I've just told the CC stuff to update the apps, including Lightroom Classic. I just had a phone call from a friend who says that some of his clients are having some kind of issue with the new version of Acrobat, but he doesn't know what yet. It may be just that something moved.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 31, 2018)

So, it is just me that has a huge issue with how WB is reported from the EOS R files in Lr 8.0? I use flash and it says 5600 in camera, but Lr shows 7000....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2018)

Viggo said:


> So, it is just me that has a huge issue with how WB is reported from the EOS R files in Lr 8.0? I use flash and it says 5600 in camera, but Lr shows 7000....


I noticed that with some of my test photos, its likely that LR cannot read that information from the file, so it inserts what it calculates. The same is true for my 5D MK IV.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 1, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I noticed that with some of my test photos, its likely that LR cannot read that information from the file, so it inserts what it calculates. The same is true for my 5D MK IV.


So they’re not going to fix it??


----------

